# 2018 FATTY CONTEST is in the books



## jokensmoken (Sep 9, 2018)

Well another fatty contest comes and goes and another "no win" for me...LOL...
BUT ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT.
The 6th annual 2018 Michigan smokers group/ Fowlerville fatty contest is in the books. 
THANKS TO HILLYBILLYRKSTR and his wonderful wife, aka Scott and Chrystal, for hosting another great family friendly event out in Fowlerville.
And to the guys at Fowlerville Pork Producers (FPP) for once again providing their big tow behind smoker and providing a half hog (with processing) for first prize.
A shout out to Tom and Bob who came all the way from Wisconsin...what a great time guys; I enjoyed meeting and chatting the afternoon (and evening) away with a couple great guys from cheese head country.
This year, to help promote the "family friendly" aspect a seperate "kids division" was added. A  bouncy castle was  also added to go along with the many yard games that Humdinger and many other folks bring and set up to ensure there's plenty of stuff going on to make sure the kids have fun too.
Its so refreshing to see the kids actually running outside, playing tag, hide-n-seek and whatnot while we adults enjoy just excaping the stress and hustle bustle of life in general for the day...friendly competion, (complete with a little friendly "trash talk") good conversation, sharing recipes and techniques with plenty of GREAT FOOD all in a beautiful country setting...what more could ya ask?
Once again hillbillyrkstr hit it out of the park with his briskets...(the pulled pork was really good too, but the brisket...AWESOME)
If your brisket gets any better Scott I'm dragging your behind to some bigger contests...
AND the fattys...WOW...the time, effort,  and imagination that goes into these...so creative...where else would you find a spam and jalapeno pepper combination or apple bacavala, sausage and bacon all woven into a culinary delight then smoked to prefection or a cajun jambalaya fatty (just a sampling of some past entries) ....the Fowlerville fatty contest, that's where...
CUDOS to everyone.
There's too many folks involved in the planning of this event to name and recognize you all but you know who you are and I thank you all for your hard work and dedication to keep this event going and growing.
Thanks so much for so warmly and genuinely welcoming me...I feel privileged to be a part of the group, this event and having the opportunity meet so many good folks making more new friends every year...
I hope somebody got some pictures, I was so busy just relaxing and doing nothing I never shot a one...I know, shame on me...
right...
Walt

PS...
Handyman Stan...let's chat about making that cheese smoke happen this year.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey thanks Walt! It was really nice meeting you all! If I seemingly stole Walt for the duration..well I sort of did. He's got alot of knowledge, part of why I came. Ya'all been at this longer then me and boy I wanted to learn!

I'm glad my dad actually didn't feel awkward, he thoroughly enjoyed talking with alot of people. I think he met more people then I did. I have to get up some time when it's not such a mass gathering you know?

You were right though..I'm already planning a fattie now... the addiction is real after just going once.

PS: I'll get my review up when the pictures get up, don't want to ramble on forever as the Cheese head here and Walt I'd kill a bowl of the jambalaya you used for a meal no problems. I wonder if we can smoke sour cream for it..


----------



## handymanstan (Sep 10, 2018)

Walt it was good seeing you and talking to you.  Your burnt ends were good (could have cooked a little longer maybe) but very tasty.  Just giving you a hard time sorry.  A cheese smoke is something I am always in for. My driveway is open anytime for smoking or I can travel.  Should be soon before dreaded winter gets here. Anyone else?? Let me know.

Stan


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

Well if you come to my area for cheese.... well, I mean it is WI, we're supposed to have the best cheese!


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 30, 2019)

Any plans for this year ?

I've missed the MI events in the past and have been kicking myself for it.  I'm getting back into smoking so, I'm interested in seeing if the MI group is still active.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 31, 2019)

dj mishima said:


> Any plans for this year ?
> 
> I've missed the MI events in the past and have been kicking myself for it.  I'm getting back into smoking so, I'm interested in seeing if the MI group is still active.



September 7th again. I keep in touch with Scott. Let me text him tommorrow and all. I'm not sure how active he is on the forum any more but he told me it's on for the 7th for sure. I was ordered to bring cheese curds ;)


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 31, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> September 7th again. I keep in touch with Scott. Let me text him tommorrow and all. I'm not sure how active he is on the forum any more but he told me it's on for the 7th for sure. I was ordered to bring cheese curds ;)



Nice.  I'll try to make it this year if I'm welcome.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 1, 2019)

Going to have to try and make it this year. Is there info on it posted yet?


----------

